# Maven2 Projekt unter Hudson mit SVN Repository erstellen



## Nightshadow (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich unter Hudson ein Maven2 Projekt erstellen. Der Quellcode soll dabei in einem Repository (momentan zu Testzwecken noch lokal, später extern) abgelegt sein.

Das Problem ist das ich momentan etwas überfordert mit der ganzen Sachen bin, ich komme soweit mit Subversion und Hudson klar, aber irgendwie komme ich mit Maven2 bzw. der Einbindung unter Hudson überhaupt nicht klar ...

Ich habe schon im Netz nach Tutorials und Einführungen gesucht, aber wenn ich etwas gefunden hatte dann wurden meistens nur fortgeschrittenere Probleme besprochen oder es wurden bestimmte Fehler diskutiert, also nichts was mir wirklich weitergeholfen hat.

Dazu kommt das ich zuvor noch mit einem Build-Tool oder etwas ähnlichen gearbeitet habe.

Ich würde mich daher freuen wenn mir jemand erklären kann wie ich das Ganze zum Laufen bekomme.

Gruß, Night


----------



## maki (29. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn dein konkretes Problem?

Hudson + Maven2 ist (inkl. Hudson installation) eine Aufgabe die normalerweise nur 1 Stunde dauert, ohne Hudson installation ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Tob (30. Mai 2009)

@night: funktioniert deine pom.xml (maven builddatei) wenn du sie über die konsole startest?
wenn nein, löse dies problem. wenn sie dann geht, brauchst du einfach den hudson zu starten und dann ein maven2 projekt anlegen und da auf deine pom linken. also wo genau hakt es?


----------



## kama (31. Mai 2009)

Wie schon von anderen bemerkt wurde,
es ist das wichtigste, dass Deine pom korrekt ist...

Sprich dass ein:

```
mvn install
```
oder 

```
mvn package
```

einwandfrei funktionieren...

Wenn das geschaft ist, dann gehst Du im Hudson hin und richtest ein Projekt (Maven basiert ein)...Wichtig ist dass Du Hudson die Subversion URL mitteilst z.B. http://serveranme/projekt1/trunk

Dann solltest Du im Hudson die verschiedenen Optionen so weit Dir bekannt füllen und danach einen Build manuell (Knopf) aktivieren und schauen ob alles gut geht...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Nightshadow (1. Jun 2009)

Ok hab das Ganze jetzt in den Griff bekommen, das Problem war das ich kein Maven2 Projekt erstellt hatte sondern den Quellcode direkt auf das SVN Repository geladen habe.

Dankeschön!


----------

